# Cats been outside for two weeks and came back acting strange



## AncientDigger (May 15, 2010)

I have an indoor tabby that's close to 6 years old. Two weeks ago she got out and just came back today. I live in Florida, so the weather isn't exactly ideal for animals outside. My issue is, before she ran away she meowed quite loudly. Now, she sounds like she has a smokers voice. She even woke up a couple times while she was napping and let out some strange and short lower tone meows while taking shorter breaths. Any ideas? I'm so worried.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

Maybe she got sick or injured in some way that has affected her breathing? Have you taken her to the vet to have her looked at?


----------



## AncientDigger (May 15, 2010)

SpaceyKP said:


> Maybe she got sick or injured in some way that has affected her breathing? Have you taken her to the vet to have her looked at?


I haven't taken her to the vet yet. It was too late when I found her to make it before they closed. I have tried gently squeezing her tummy and hip area and she acts completely fine. I think maybe some bruising, mixed with some exhaustion. If she doesn't get better over the weekend, I will take her in. She's still eating and drinking just fine. I'm lost.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum. My first piece of advice would be a vet visit for a general exam of your kitty, she was gone for two week and you have no idea what she's been through so I feel a general health exam would be beneficial. Because she has let you poke/prod her and she isn't showing any signs of great pain or obvious distress, I would keep an eye on her over the weekend and have her seen as early next week as you can. It is also a possibility that she is just hoarse from meowing and trying to find her way home. Is she spayed? If not, there is a good possibility she could be pregnant. Still, it is very good that she is eating/drinking. Watch her litterbox habits, too. You'll be able to recognize if she is having any problems and can take her to an emergency vet if you have to, but it doesn't sound like that will be necessary; she's home, she's behaving mostly normal and you can watch/care for her.
Anyhow, best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## AncientDigger (May 15, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome to CatForum. My first piece of advice would be a vet visit for a general exam of your kitty, she was gone for two week and you have no idea what she's been through so I feel a general health exam would be beneficial. Because she has let you poke/prod her and she isn't showing any signs of great pain or obvious distress, I would keep an eye on her over the weekend and have her seen as early next week as you can. It is also a possibility that she is just hoarse from meowing and trying to find her way home. Is she spayed? If not, there is a good possibility she could be pregnant. Still, it is very good that she is eating/drinking. Watch her litterbox habits, too. You'll be able to recognize if she is having any problems and can take her to an emergency vet if you have to, but it doesn't sound like that will be necessary; she's home, she's behaving mostly normal and you can watch/care for her.
> Anyhow, best of luck,
> heidi =^..^=


Thanks for your advice. She is spayed. She does seem to be drinking a ridiculous amount of water, and from the faucet only. I also haven't seen her use the litter box since she's been back, however she may have when I was sleeping. I'm going to take her this Monday to be sure. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Her litterbox habits may take a day or so ... this is because if she has been deprived of fluids and nutrition her body is going to utilize most of what she takes in, with very little waste, until the depletion has been rectified and she has excess to excrete as waste.


_Only 10dys after we moved across the country, we lost one of our cats. He was missing for 29dys and I found him only by a lucky accident. I had posted flyers, knocked door-to-door, ads in the paper and walked the area and called for him repeatedly. After 2wks, I gave up, figuring he was dead. 
Well, I learned to NOT give up so quickly because he *did* survive.
I was driving the 'vette home from grocery shopping and saw a b/w cat cross the road in front of me, maybe 600ft from our RV (waiting for our house to close). My heart leapt, and I told myself ALL b/w kitties would remind me of Mister, and when I called 'hey, kitty-kitty' to the cat, he turned to face me and we recognized each other!
I threw my 'vette into park in the middle of the street, still running and door open, and jumped out to go get Mister! Mister wasn't sure he could trust his senses that it really was me, and he must have been run-off by other people, so he was very cautious. Every time I spoke, he would look at me like he *wanted* to believe ... but he just wasn't sure he could, he'd been lost for so long. Anyhow, we went round and round a bush in someone's yard until I finally just crouched down and let him come to me. When he reached me, I scooped him up and put him right on top of my bread and eggs, I didn't care! I had my kitty!
He was thin and dirty, but the vet check was okay. He hadn't picked up any cat diseases and luckily, no fleas, either. He blended right back into life with our other kitties like he'd never been gone. He did eat and drink quite a bit, that first week._


----------

